# Whole home got installed and 2.4GHz wireless jammed



## xhortation (Jan 20, 2007)

Guys I really need help,

I got whole home dvr installed about two weeks ago and about the same time my routers 2.4GHz wireless band range was greatly reduced the 5GHz band works fine but not all my wireless devices can get the 5GHz band. At first I thought my router was bad so I installed a new one (2.4GHz only), and the same problem happened.

I have tried disconnecting and powering off the whole home device that that is connected to my router at the same time I unplugged all wires from my HD DVR that are also right next to the modem and router. I have also tried different channels on the 2.4GHz band and no luck.

My modem and router are in a room about 10 feet away from the dish and other D*parts installed.

Thanks,
Bubby B


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

A good place to start is to give us an idea of all your Directv equipment.
What boxes do you have?
How did they connect the whole home service to your router? 
Did they wire it? Did they bring in a wireless connection kit?

This may seem a bit cumbersome to you but a list of your Directv system and how everything is wired/wireless could help people troubleshoot. Even better is a drawing of the connections if you are able to do that.


----------



## xhortation (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a hr21-700, hr22-100, hr24-100, and h25-100. The hr21 and 22 have deca boxes connected to them. I have a deca broadband adapter hooked up to my router. I also have a power inserter by my hr24. The power inserter is where the wireless equipment that have the most problems. I did try disconnecting it but I still had problems.

Thanks!


----------



## xhortation (Jan 20, 2007)

Dish type is slimline-5s swm


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

xhortation said:


> I have a hr21-700, hr22-100, hr24-100, and h25-100. The hr21 and 22 have deca boxes connected to them. I have a deca broadband adapter hooked up to my router. I also have a power inserter by my hr24. The power inserter is where the wireless equipment that have the most problems. I did try disconnecting it but I still had problems.
> 
> Thanks!


That PI is what powers the Dish. To move it, your would also need to move the coax it would be connected to the red jack on the splitter. That jack, is the power feed connection.

I would suggest you tag which coax go to which receivers at the splitter.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

First step is to determine if the DIRECTV equipment/connections are even related to your wireless issue. Try unplugging (removing power) from all the DirecTV equipment, while leaving everything else intact and see if your wireless issue is still there or is resolved.

Also, have you or any of your immediate neighbors done anything else with any type of electronic equipment (especially wireless equipment)? Something as simple as a cordless phone can cause your symptoms.


----------



## xhortation (Jan 20, 2007)

I will try disconnecting all of the equipment tomorrow and I'll post results. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Generally, the only way the DirecTV equipment will affect your wireless is if the Cinema Connection Kit being used to bridge your DirecTV receivers to your network is the wireless version. If you have a network cable going from your router to a DirecTV device, you are not using the wireless version.

The one other way that your network might be impacted is if your receivers are assigned IP addresses via DHCP. If so, it could be that you are using up your allotted number IP addresses that your router is allowed to assign.

For example, your router might be set to allow 10 devices. If you have 4 receivers, that leaves only 6 other devices that can get IP addresses. Add in a desktop, a few laptops and other wireless devices and you might end up with more devices than allowed IP addresses. Thus, devices trying to connect to your network will not be allowed access.

- Merg


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

xhortation said:


> Guys I really need help,
> 
> I got whole home dvr installed about two weeks ago and about the same time my routers 2.4GHz wireless band range was greatly reduced the 5GHz band works fine but not all my wireless devices can get the 5GHz band. At first I thought my router was bad so I installed a new one (2.4GHz only), and the same problem happened.
> 
> ...


Is there a way for you to scan for other wireless signals in the neighborhood. You might be able to see if there are some new APs close by that might be flooding your 2.4 GHz. Neighbors wireless phone can also do this.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"azarby" said:


> Is there a way for you to scan for other wireless signals in the neighborhood. You might be able to see if there are some new APs close by that might be flooding your 2.4 GHz. Neighbors wireless phone can do this.


Yup. Another wireless router could be using the same channel.

- Merg


----------



## xhortation (Jan 20, 2007)

I've tried all channels on my router and I get the same result every time.

What are my options if it turns out to be neighboring signals causing the problems other than asking them to relocate their device or use another channel?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

xhortation said:


> I've tried all channels on my router and I get the same result every time.
> 
> What are my options if it turns out to be neighboring signals causing the problems other than asking them to relocate their device or use another channel?


Did you check your DHCP range? And what exactly are the symptons you are experiencing with your wireless clients?

- Merg


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

xhortation said:


> I've tried all channels on my router and I get the same result every time.
> 
> What are my options if it turns out to be neighboring signals causing the problems other than asking them to relocate their device or use another channel?


It is recommended that either channel one or eleven be used. That's because most routers are set to six. Assuming most of your neighbors that are at close range don't know how to get into the router settings.

In addition, you should be able to see if there are any networks with strong signals close to you. Did the installer get into your router? Make sure your router is set to mixed and not just B, G, or N. Connection rate should be at maximum. For example my max connection rate is 54mbps.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Title of the thread is wireless jammed. My definition or assumptions about jamming could be different than yours. Can you explain what you mean by jamming? 

Can you take any screenshots from a PC or ipad with wireless connections and include those to show us any jamming as you describe it?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

If you have an Android phone or tablet, there is a nice free app called WiFi Analyzer which will show nearby networks plus the frequency and signal strength of each. There is an iPod app of the same name but it is not the same thing.


----------



## xhortation (Jan 20, 2007)

I think I found the problem. Around the same time of the install I got a speaker dock for my iPhone that has bluetooth connection. Last night I started unplugging things one by one and when I unplugged the dock a few moments later I got strong readings and speed in every room. At first I thought it was a fluke but today i am still getting strong signals in every room. Thanks to all of you for your help.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Not surprised to hear Bluetooth as the culprit.

Kevin


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

bobnielsen said:


> If you have an Android phone or tablet, there is a nice free app called WiFi Analyzer which will show nearby networks plus the frequency and signal strength of each. There is an iPod app of the same name but it is not the same thing.


A great program for PC laptops is Net Stumbler. This program will let you walk around or drive and it will log all the access points in your area. You will be able to see signal strengths the AP's names and channel info. I have heard that it will not work with every wireless adapter out there but I have never seen one not work. There are cards that will be more accurate for signal level purposes but most will give you useful info.


----------

